
Monero Hacker Group Outlaw Is Back and Targeting American Business - ajaviaad
https://www.coindesk.com/monero-hacker-outlaw-is-back-and-targeting-american-business-report
======
verdverm
IMHO, Monero should be shutdown like piracy, malware, and child abuse sites.
It's only used at a meaningful scale by criminals.

